# Used RODI setting up.



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

This is my first rodi I have owned.

Picked it up used for 120$.

Its a Spectrapure RODI CSPDI 180GPD unit. Model says Auto-flush.

I have a few issues, as I am horrible at setting stuff like this up, and I don't want to ruin it.

The pictures are how it is set up right now, with the extra's it came with.

Now, today I hooked it up to my tap and ran the cold water, it ran at about 60PSI and when I flushed it it dropped to about 40PSI. The water I produced read 120 TDS in and 1 TDS out. I tested a glass I made and it was 1 TDS on my meter.


It appeared that the waste water POURED out and the good water was much slower. For sure more than a 1:2 ratio, probably more than 1:4 ratio too.



My questions are:

1) How can I go about setting this up for proper use, is everything correct and all I need to do is get my flow restrictor to a good 1:4 ratio?

2) It appears to have just come with a manual flush, or am I wrong and completely missing something?

3) To use the auto-shut off valve with the float valve on a 5g bucket I will buy, how do I install this with a manual flush valve already installed?

4) is there any other tips, or anything I need to do before I use this unit?

I plan to install a utility sink and faucet in my fish room where I can leave the unit hooked up 90% of the time. But till then I'll have to hook it up in the laundry room and make water and then unhook and store it.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

UPDATE: 

In a 1 minute time, I collected 1450ml of waste water and 450ml of pure water, leaving me with a ratio of roughly 1:3.2 ratio. Is this acceptable or should I adjust to get a 1:4?

Unit also now producing 0ppm tds


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

My RODI produces a lot of waste too.. Maybe a booster pump to help get to 80psi?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I read to run around 60psi for best results, but I'd like to add a auto flush system at some point so maybe getting a booster now is a good idea.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Splak said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> In a 1 minute time, I collected 1450ml of waste water and 450ml of pure water, leaving me with a ratio of roughly 1:3.2 ratio. Is this acceptable or should I adjust to get a 1:4?
> 
> Unit also now producing 0ppm tds


A 1:3.2 ratio is fine as long as you don't have a very high TDS from the faucet (I'd say, over 350ppm). Running a lower ratio just means you'll end up replacing your RO membrane and DI resin more often, but at 1:3.2 you probably won't notice a significant difference. You could check the TDS reading of the water coming out of the membrane before it hits the DI, if it's high, up the restrictor size. But, I think you're good to go.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response! 

It's funny, last night I found out my dad knows a TON on RO systems as he used them for years making white wines. He told me to aim for the 1:4-1:5 Ratio. Like you said it might shorten the membrane life slightly, he mentioned the same. He said he went through 90$ membranes like candy, but they were making 1000's of bottles a season, so he must of ran much more water through it than me I will haha.

I think I will keep it at the 1:3.2 ratio, hopefully I get a year out of the membranes before they go. 

I fully changed 2 of my tanks lastnight to 100% remineralized RO water already, doing another 2 today. I can already tell a difference in my shrimp, more active, grazing more, water even seems clearer.

Does anyone know how to go about setting up the auyto shutoff with the manual flush? I can't seem to find anything online.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Google RO/DI ASO diagram and you should find something helpful.


----------

